# Sad Day For Chartering In Baja Moorings Says Adios



## Chessner (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone trying to book a Baja Mexico sailing vacation at the Moorings website will notice that there are no booking dates available--none, period. Word has it that Moorings is phasing out its operations in Mexico. The only boats currently available are 2 47 ft power boats which apparently will soon be withdrawn. This is indeed a sad state of affaires. Sailing in the Sea of Cortez is a truly unique and wonderful experience that Moorings has provided its charter clients over the past several years. I am curious as to why they are closing the base in La Paz. Hopefully the void left by Moorings will be quickly filled by another chartering company (Horizon, TMM, Dream Yacht). Over the years Moorings has built up a loyal client base of Baja charterers who will no doubt be left in a state of shock once they are aware of this sad turn of events. Any Moorings Baja charterers troubled by this should telephone or e-mail those concerns to The Moorings...hopefully they will then have cause to reconsider.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

A friend has already contacted me to see if I wanted to assist on a Moorings delivery from La Paz to the BVI.

If there is enough demand and a profit can be made, someone will step in and open up to fill the La Paz void.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Someone on another forum called Moorings. They said powerboats will continue to be offered, but sailboats are no longer profitable due to declines in the number of people chartering.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Is Mexico safe these days? My brother-in-law's company experienced the kidnapping of one of their people and paid the ransom. That was years ago. Scary.

Regards,
Brad.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> Is Mexico safe these days? My brother-in-law's company experienced the kidnapping of one of their people and paid the ransom. That was years ago. Scary.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad.


My company has an office in Monterrey Mexico and when you go you get an armored car, with a full time body guard. I was supposed to go down for a few months to train a team, I was not disappointed when the project was canceled. It is as bad as ever, and now with the Zetas leader arrested it will likely get worse. Acapulco has one of the highest murder rates as well. I imagine the only folks going down there now are big time fishing nuts, so sailboats likely sit often. I think Baja is safe, but the rest of the country is chasing out any hope of tourism.


----------

